# poor egg quality - what is the latest research?



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

hi, my condition is "unexplained" which, given my age and lack of any other problem, indicates poor egg quality, in all probability. 
Can anyone tell me the latest research on the following:

1. DHEA - safe to take? positive results?
2. Polar biopsy to try to establish or find a good egg out of the batch collected. 
3. Preseed - we don't ttc often owing to poor cm, caused by the poorer eggs failing to interact properly with the whole system. So, I thought that we could icnrease our chances by improving cm and have been doing all the usual things to try to achieve this. Is Pre-seed worth including in that? Has anyone actually been successful while on it? 

Many thanks ladies and so much luck to us all. 
xx


----------



## Pvalenski (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Ducks
I am only 35 but seem to have poor egg quality, I have just finished and unsuccessful ICSI cycle.  Only 4 eggs were retrieved and only one fertilised. I have been put on DHEA for 3-4 months.  If you google it, there are loads of good success stories particularly from the US where their fertility treatment is years ahead of Europe (so I am told anyway).  I have also been put on 600mg of Co Enzyme Q10 as this is being used in currently fertility studies and appears to have good results.  Good luck!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Have a look at this list - there are a couple of other things besides DHEA and CoQ10 already mentioned

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Ducks,

I have been taking DHEA for 6 months. I asked my Dr if i could take it, as he hadn't suggested it.

My first cycle, pre-DHEA, I made 3 follicles, one of which was no good. I ovulated early & went to IUI, with BFN, so I don't know what quality the 2 "good" eggs were.

This recent cycle, I produced 8 follicles ranging in size from 21 - 4 in size. Only 2 were mature at retrieval and 1 fertilised into a 4 cell with fragmentation for a day 3 transfer. (Blood test came back negative today)

I'm not really giving you any hard evidence am I? lol

I have read accounts of women's hair thinning from DHEA, but I never noticed that. Friends also started commenting that my skin looked really clear & that I looked younger. Again I'm not sure if it was because of the DHEA, but I have a feeling it was.


----------

